# mss32.dll



## davedut (Sep 22, 2007)

I have downloaded Railroad tycoon, when I click the exe file a message appears that the mss32.dll file is missing. Is it possible to get just this file?
Regards
Dave


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi Dave, welcome to TSF

Download from *http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?mss32* Copy the file into Windows\System32 and reboot. If this doesn't fix it, copy the file into the game's folder.


----------

